# A great tool forum website



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I couldn't resist sharing this with y'all...
http://www.papawswrench.com/vboard/index.php


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Checked it out and looks like fun, so I joined and made a couple of posts. No many members but that's OK. Did you see that railroad carpenter's chest? That is a beauty!


----------



## oldschooltools (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes I agree plenty on there to think about and once it gets known will be very good.


----------

